

Show HN: Streaming GitHub Events on a Google Map, in 500 lines of JS - siggy
http://hubstre.am

======
siggy
uses Node.js and websockets, code at:
[https://github.com/siggy/hubstream](https://github.com/siggy/hubstream)

